# Practice-practice-practice!



## Tree Toad (Jan 14, 2011)

Went to camp today to get ready for the rifle opener and pulled the memory cards to see what has happened in my absence. I was saddened to see this picture and just hope I have the chance to put a humane end to this event.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Photoshop ?

L & O


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't you just love that. We had a nice 6pt 2 years ago shot in the same spot with a crossbow dart for most of the season. The neighbor ended up shooting him and I told him when he cleans it to watch out for a broadhead in the loins. Turns out there was a second broadhead in his body cavity as well. We also had a spike horn a few years before that with a full length aluminum arrow sticking straight out of his back. Don't know what ever came of that deer. Its pretty disgusting to see in person.


----------



## destroyer353 (Mar 15, 2012)

It drives my mad the amount of people that I talk to in the woods and hear about, that have hit a deer and couldn't find it, or the sightings I hear about and see of wounded deer. Both deer I took during this bow season had been shot at before. My first of the season had a broad head slice on his belly, on my second deer, I'm staking out the back straps and here is a big scare tissue section with an old bullet wound. I had to through out a good four inch chunk of back strap. 

I understand a unforeseen accident but come on.. How freaking ignorant are people to just take a pot shot or not practice with there gear. If you shot an animal you owe a hundred and fifty percent to that animal to find it and not waste the fact that you just took a life. I think these people are like oh well I cant find any blood in the first 25 yards better get home to get some sleep to get up in the mourning and do it all over again. 

Ok I'll stop. Sorry to make a long post and to vent at the majority of you that are responsible but I tell you what if there ever is a season to shoot irresponsible, littering, poaching, inconsiderate, #$%^. I will be one of the first ones in line to buy me a combo license. 

And ya that arrow sticking out of the deer in your pic is like 5 feet long. Don't think big foot is buying those at walmart


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Tree Toad said:


> Went to camp today to get ready for the rifle opener and pulled the memory cards to see what has happened in my absence. I was saddened to see this picture and just hope I have the chance to put a humane end to this event.


I hope so as well.

Bad hits happen. I had one the other night...I don't know what went wrong, felt like crap, but got lucky he turned, cut back across and stopped broadside at 40 yards. I was able to put a good shot on him, he went down about 15 yards later.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

destroyer353 said:


> It drives my mad the amount of people that I talk to in the woods and hear about, that have hit a deer and couldn't find it, or the sightings I hear about and see of wounded deer. Both deer I took during this bow season had been shot at before. My first of the season had a broad head slice on his belly, on my second deer, I'm staking out the back straps and here is a big scare tissue section with an old bullet wound. I had to through out a good four inch chunk of back strap.
> 
> I understand a unforeseen accident but come on.. How freaking ignorant are people to just take a pot shot or not practice with there gear. If you shot an animal you owe a hundred and fifty percent to that animal to find it and not waste the fact that you just took a life. I think these people are like oh well I cant find any blood in the first 25 yards better get home to get some sleep to get up in the mourning and do it all over again.
> 
> ...


Yes bad shots happen for any number of reasons it's not always from lack of practice. Your rant kinda goes off into no mans land !! If you shot the deer that means it was still alive so how long was the guy suppose to track it ???


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

If I saw a deer coming at me with glowing eye's like that, I might flub my shot too....


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Murphy said:


> If I saw a deer coming at me with glowing eye's like that, I might flub my shot too....


Lol

Hope you guys put him down


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it just me or is anyone else think there is a lack of penetration. No joke intended.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd say either a long shot or low poundage kids bow, and it hit the spine and stopped. Or hit something before it hit the deer. Either way it does suck to see an animal like that. Surprised he hasn't broke it off on a tree or brush yet.


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

I practice like crazy and have made my share of bad shots, we all do sooner or later! It's hard to replicate "Buck Fever" when your shooting at your block. That being said, there is a fair amount of arrow sticking out of that deer and in my opinion he will survive without a doubt. Whitetail deer are resilient animals. I shot a buck during rifle season about 15 years ago and it had about 6" of aluminum arrow with a Wasp broadhead in him. He was chasing a doe and you would never be able to tell he was shot. I didn't find the arrow until I was running my blade along the spine to extract the backstraps and I heard my knife blade hit metal. I carefully cut around the suspect area and found it was encased in a large grey tumor like pus filled vessel - must have been the deer's system fighting off the foreign object by encapsulating it. I remember the neighbor talking about shooting a five-point earlier in the season that he never could find. I called him up and asked what kind of arrow and broadhead he was shooting, he said Easton aluminum arrow with Wasp three blade broadhead. I told him I shot his deer and told him to come over and collect his broadhead.


----------



## Tree Toad (Jan 14, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Photoshop ?
> 
> L & O


 Gladly send you one by email that you can enlarge and see if it is or not?? Send me you address in a PM


----------

